# Need info on sponsorship for canada



## mailidisrock (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi! i am currently in australia on a student visa and looking to move to canada. My father's paternal cousins (my uncles) live in canada since birth. Is it possible if they can sponsor me and my wife as she has done her MMIS (Masters in management information systems) from australia. Also is there any scope for her in this field in Canada...????

Thanx to whoever reply to my query.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mailidisrock said:


> Hi! i am currently in australia on a student visa and looking to move to canada. My father's paternal cousins (my uncles) live in canada since birth. Is it possible if they can sponsor me and my wife as she has done her MMIS (Masters in management information systems) from australia. Also is there any scope for her in this field in Canada...????
> 
> Thanx to whoever reply to my query.


Your uncles cannot sponsor you.


----------



## LGK616 (Sep 22, 2009)

MAYBE. There are stipulations. You can find info at:

Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply


----------

